

Pritunl – Enterprise VPN Server - taylorbuley
http://pritunl.com/

======
bobjordan
Wow is this timely. We've been mucking around with openvpn on our debian
server for a few days and was planning to try to get employees windows
machines working today. We'll try this instead.

